# Still believing!



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Got new job - got pneumonia. Already sick wife - got pnuemonia. The sneaky one seems to really enjoy this. We're "believing" for better and standing in faith but it's time for another prayer shout out. Please keep us in your prayers. In Christ, Guy


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

You and yours are in my prayers.

Get well!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Merciful Father,

Be with Guy and Cassaundra in a special way today. Help them rejoice in you no matter what the circumstances might look like. The devil delights in accusations. He accuses us to you. He accuses you to us. He accuses us to each other. And one of his favorites is to accuse us to ourselves!

Let Guy and Cassaundra shout out your praises today and make the devil tuck tail and run. Your word tells us that you are our rock, our fortress and our deliverer. There is none other we need beside you or instead of you.

THIS is the day the Lord has made. Let us rejoice and be glad in it. One day at a time, and ONLY one day at a time. Thank you that our burdens don't attack us a month at a time or a year at a time, but really just moment by moment.

Lord Jesus, bring deliverance and healing this very day to Guy and Cassaundra.

Your mercies are new EVERY morning. Hallelujah! Amen.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

You are in my prayers Brother!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Done, up to the top!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Maybe I'm crazy? I just dunno. I'd like to hear some opinions here. A pastor I respect alot told me that Satan gets really pizzed every time he loses a soul to the kingdom and quite often throws some big ole stones at the "saved" individual to test his newfound faith. Seems logical, right? The other day I posted a "praise" report. Enthused and excited! Praising Him right and left. Today, WHAMMO! Some of the toughest stuff we've been up against to date. Like I said, I'm still standing in faith but I'm wondering what y'all think about my pastor friends theory? I'm "physically" whooped. Cant steal my faith though! Lemme hear it y'all. Guy


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Guy, I don't think there is any question about it. He comes against the head of the house, the strongest, the spiritual leaders, the tired, the vunerable. He prowls and seeks prey. He fights a victory with a extra effort, to try to steal God's glory and shake our faith. We have to expect it. It's not because he rejoices in our failure, it's that he hates us so intensely he wants us to suffer the same fate he knows he will suffer. His sole purpose is to take as many of us down with him as he can, out of hate. 

BUT THE ONE WE SERVE IS STRONGER. THE ONE WHO LOVES US IS STRONGER THAN THE ONE WHO HATES US.

Stay strong, for however long it takes. Your precious family is all the proof I need to know there is nothing satan would love more that to take you down, that way he might get more than one. 

Lord, we claim victory in your name. The battle has already been won. The price is already paid, and we are your heirs. Give this family supernatural spiritual strenght. Glory to your name, in Jesus we pray. Amen


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Thanks Mike. That's the way I'm reading it too. Just want to make sure I'm not being self righteous or fooling myself. I'm rebuking in the name of Jesus every day. I'm not nearly as well read as I probably should be but I'm working on that. I KNOW this is temporary but man o man I'm getting tired. Thanks for the word, Guy


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Guy,

Remember that the only WEAPON we have is the Word of God.

Don't try to do battle with the devil without any ammunition! 

You have to read it, pray it, memorize it, claim it and stand on it. If you don't know the Bible, you're a sitting duck for the fiery darts of the devil!

Get the Book! Read it and God will lead you.


----------



## Flipper (Sep 21, 2005)

hang in there and persist knowing that your suffering draws you closer to him that was made perfect through his suffering.... We're all praying for you.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Guy,

Pam has a favorite saying that God never gives us a test that will not make us stronger. Most of us, in this life, wonder why we have such tests, and if God has selected us, in particular, to test.

My dear friend, I sincerely think you, or I, or any of us don't want to go there without an understanding of God's plan. And that is beyond all comprehension.

I have always had the philosophy for bad times that "This too, shall pass". In other words, we've had challenges, but through strength and faith, we shall and have endured and overcome them.

As to your pastor's interpretation of things and subsequent events ...

Why ask the questions "Is the devil tempting me?" or "Is God doing right by me?" Most of us will ask ourselves these questions sooner or later. Hard times seem to offer strong evidence that God is not on our side. We are tempted to charge God with neglect and even hostility. If God wants me to trust Him, maybe He had better start by improving the way He directs the course of my life.

That we ask such questions is not surprising; in fact, the Bible tells us that our troubles are intended to raise such questions. God has an agenda for His people, and high on the list is His intention that each of us confront the issue of God's character. Raising the question is part of our spiritual learning process.

Even Jesus confronted this question when Satan tempted Him three times in the wilderness. I could only hope that I would use Jesus' response as a model for my own. _Then the devil took Him into the holy city; and he had Him stand on the pinnacle of the temple, and said to Him, "If You are the Son of God throw Yourself down; for it is written, 'He will give His angels charge concerning You'; and 'On their hands they will bear You up, lest You strike Your foot against a stone.'"_ 

_Jesus said to him, "On the other hand, it is written, 'You shall not put the Lord your God to the test.'" _(Matthew 4:5-7) ​ We can, if we choose, interpret our troubles as evidence of God's indifference. We would be wrong! Because God loves us, He uses our troubles to confront us with the spiritual issues we would rather ignore. Our eternal destiny is riding on the choice we make:

... will we trust God in the midst of our troubles, or will we put Him to the test?

Give not the devil your thoughts; give not satan his due!

I offer you these thoughts as a sincere commensuration to consider our beliefs, what and who do we trust and believe, and what will WE do with our future?

You are in my prayers and I know you have the strength, faith and conviction to overcome these tests. Be strong and persistent, my friend, and you shall fullfill His plan.

Your brother in Christ,
Bob


----------

